# Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

Jetzt wirds  ein bißchen religiös:
In Tokio selbst gibt es unzählige Tempel und Schreine.
Einen,ich glaube den größten,habe ich einmal besucht um mich mit den dortigen Göttern einmal kurzzuschließen,soll ja auch beim Angeln hilfreich sein,hier das Ergebniss :
Der Eingang





Der Lageplan,unten Rot mein Standort






Der Meijiiji Schrein





Nicht unweit der Tempelanlage kann man seine Wünsche und Gebete, auf kleine Holztäfelschen verewigen,denn Konfuzius ist es egal in welcher Sprache.





Natürlich möchte ich aus meinen Himmelssprechungen kein Geheimnis machen,also nun hier mein Stoßgebet:






Bislang hat mich mein Konfuzi nicht enttäuscht,Danke mein Alter.

See You All bis zum nächsten Teil.


Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

Schöne Bilder! Freue mich schon auf die mit den Fischen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

Sind unter Angeln Weltweit


Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

peinlicherweise habe ich das auch gerade gesehen. |peinlich  |peinlich  |peinlich


----------



## Lotte (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

moin-moin,

 sehr, sehr schöne bilder!!! bis jetzt hat sich das lange warten ausgezahlt!!!! freue mich auf die noch ,hoffentlich zahlreich folgenden, teile deines berichtes!!!!


----------



## jole (4. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

mir fehlen die worte 


#r #r #r #r #r 



|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: 

jole


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

Na dann möge Konfuzius dich mit dem Gewünschtem segnen!  :q


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

@ Sailfisch: immer diese schusseligen Juristen aber auch! 

Absolut lesenswert, STF! Danke nochmals!

(wenngleich mein 56k Modem bei deinen Bildgrößen zu qualmen anfängt)


----------



## Quappenqualle (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

@ Karsten: 56K-Modem ? Was ist denn das? .... )


----------



## Sailfisch (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sailfisch: immer diese schusseligen Juristen aber auch!



Man wird halt auch nicht jünger.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

@ QQ: aua, nich immer auf´s Schlimme!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

@Karsten Berlin
Wenn de nich so viel Geld in Angelzeug stecken würdest,könntest du Dir endlich mal einen
besseren Laptop zulegen !!!!!!

Der STF


----------



## Karstein (7. November 2004)

*AW: Seeteufels Japanbericht Teil 4 ( Man sollte die Götter um Hilfe bitten )*

@ STF: da ich kaum mal Geld in Angelzeug reinstecke, habe ich seit Donnerstag einen neuen Laptop. Nur, damit ich meine an´s Herz gewachsenen Meeresangler-Stammtischkreis auch künftig mit Filmen und Fotos versorgen kann. Umlage erfolgt am 26.11. dann.


----------

